# Low Vintage 6th Annual Tennyson Car Show



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just wanted to start to get the word out about our annual Tennyson Car Show.

this will be our 6th annual car show at tennyson high school in hayward, ca. 

it will be on April 25th, 2009


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Jan 19 2009, 06:38 PM~12751782
> *just wanted to start to get the word out about our annual Tennyson Car Show.
> 
> this will be our 6th annual car show at tennyson high school in hayward, ca.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 20 2009, 09:41 AM~12759224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

BAY AREA BOSSES WILL BE THERE AS ALWAYS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*ENCHANTED CREATION WILL BE THERE*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jan 20 2009, 10:50 AM~12759972
> *BAY AREA BOSSES WILL BE THERE AS ALWAYS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

_Will Definately Be There!_  :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

LIFES FINEST WILL BE THERE LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 20 2009, 08:41 AM~12759224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God only know what I would do to that....Ms. Jolie just don`t know! (I think its Mrs. Jolie now)


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Picazzo Ent... will be there...


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Bullet Proof Designs1 Photography will be there ....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 20 2009, 09:41 AM~12759224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider75 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

:biggrin: 

*I never get tired of looking at that *
:biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :around:   :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 21 2009, 02:46 AM~12768931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X100000000! :yes:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> X100000000!  :yes:
> [/b]


TTT para mis carnales from LV!  :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 20 2009, 08:41 AM~12759224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so are you bringing her with you this year?


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

heres the front cover of our flyer


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Jan 25 2009, 12:51 PM~12809746
> *heres the front cover of our flyer
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

I Like To Thank Everyone For Your Support . Batuka will be in the House , playing tunes from Santana and many other performer's. See you all on April 25, 09. There will be up Dates. Thanks again Low Vintage Family :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We are also going to have a Impalas Magazine in the house.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

if you are interested in performing, setting up a booth and/or Sponsoring our show plzz feel free to:

Call Vern @ 510-913-8081
or
Email Vern at [email protected]


we hope to make this bigger and better than last year. thank you all for your continued support.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 20 2009, 09:41 AM~12759224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Jan 25 2009, 07:30 PM~12812945
> *I Like To Thank Everyone For Your  Support . Batuka will be in the House , playing tunes from Santana and many other performer's. See you all on April 25, 09.  There will be up Dates. Thanks again    Low Vintage Family  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your shows are hella kick back bro! Keep up the good work!  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> Your shows are hella kick back bro! Keep up the good work!   :thumbsup:
> [/b]


thanx brotha. we try n create a real family atmosphere


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Will Definately Be There!_   :thumbsup:
> [/b]




hellllll yeaaaaaaa :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Jan 25 2009, 09:38 PM~12813775
> *if you are interested in performing, setting up a booth and/or Sponsoring our show plzz feel free to:
> 
> Call Vern @ 510-913-8081
> ...


Vern I will call tonight ~~~!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be in da house  




I just hope my shit don't break down :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2009, 11:03 AM~12837454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Why would it bro?


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2009, 11:03 AM~12837454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it better not, my dad dont live dat close to the show no more. maybe ill see if i can get a tow truck to be at the show just in case. lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2009, 12:03 PM~12837454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

we'll be there !


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey, Jesse those are stories to tell your Grand kids how much fun you have at car shows Regal King give me a call


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 28 2009, 10:26 PM~12845251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good to hear so many clubs coming out. help spread the word. i want to see more clubs at the show. more cars, bikes and hoppers.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 20 2009, 05:53 PM~12762681
> *LIFES FINEST WILL BE THERE LIKE ALWAYS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 29 2009, 10:11 PM~12856021
> *:thumbsup:
> *


good to hear


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Ricardo, Hector and Eddie from our club have start their own rim and tire biz. 
check em out


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Jan 31 2009, 01:03 PM~12867864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Jan 29 2009, 05:36 PM~12852337
> *Hey, Jesse those are stories to tell your Grand kids how much fun you have at car shows                Regal King give me a call
> *


Is this Ricardo :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 1 2009, 07:45 AM~12873211
> *Is this Ricardo :dunno: :happysad:
> *


no gvern54 would be Vern.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 1 2009, 11:12 AM~12874331
> *no gvern54 would be Vern.
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

PADILLA'S CUSTOMS WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A SET OF RIM'S ONLY AT THE SHOW SO MARK THE DATE APRIL 25, 09 AND MANY MORE PRIZES SO WE WILL SEE YOU THERE. REMEMBER THIS IS FOR THE MUSIC DEPARTMENT AT TENNYSON HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Feb 3 2009, 03:41 PM~12895958
> *PADILLA'S CUSTOMS WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A SET OF RIM'S ONLY AT THE SHOW SO MARK THE DATE APRIL 25, 09 AND MANY MORE PRIZES SO WE WILL SEE YOU THERE. REMEMBER THIS IS FOR THE MUSIC DEPARTMENT AT TENNYSON HIGH SCHOOL
> *


who wants the rims?


anyone else wanna donate or give something away??


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

the official flyer should be done and out soon


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

*TTT!* :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 6 2009, 07:54 PM~12930897
> *the official flyer should be done and out soon
> *


Has anyone heard from George? Hows he doin?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Jan 26 2009, 11:12 PM~12825453
> *hellllll yeaaaaaaa :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yessad:
> *


u know it :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> it better not, my dad dont live dat close to the show no more. maybe ill see if i can get a tow truck to be at the show just in case. lol




:biggrin: 



> Hey, Jesse those are stories to tell your Grand kids how much fun you have at car shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Jan 31 2009, 01:03 PM~12867864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

thanx for all the support for the show. we r working on making it our best show ever, even considering these tough economic times.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=lowvintage5,Jan 25 2009, 02:51 PM~12809746]
heres the front cover of our flyer











:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[










nice flyerrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 12 2009, 01:58 PM~12985249
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


thank you... its still not done yet. still making changes. hope to have the fully finished flyer done soon.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

10 weeks till showtime


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We. are working on some custom made Trophy's and adding a few more categories . Where working on making a bigger and better show . So hope to see you all come out and support the kid's at Tennyson High School Music Department Directed by John Orosco.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

THE RULES STAND THE SAME AS LAST YEAR. NEED AT LEASE THREE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Feb 14 2009, 07:27 PM~13004978
> *We. are working on some custom made Trophy's and adding a few more categories . Where working on making a bigger and better show . So hope to see you all come out and support the kid's at Tennyson High School Music Department Directed by John Orosco.
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Jan 25 2009, 09:01 PM~12813318
> *We are also going to have a Impalas Magazine in the house.
> *


whats up uncle vern how are you whats new with you and my cuzin I will be there tell her I said hi is she going


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I have artist that would like to perform at your event if you guys are interested?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ENCHANTED CREATION WILL BE THERE


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2009, 09:20 AM~13016549
> *I have artist that would like to perform at your event if you guys are interested?
> *


call vern at 510-913-8081

or email him at [email protected]


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Registration Form











save to computer, print out and fill out


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi nephew, Give a call and she should be there at the show. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Feb 18 2009, 08:43 PM~13044591
> *Hi nephew, Give a call and she should be there at the show. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


alright for sure


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 17 2009, 10:41 PM~13035256
> *Registration Form
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for everybody's help.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

9 weeks till showtime :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Was a weak show at the Cow palace a better show down the street at the Bar.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just a reminder:

our car fee covers the Driver plus one;
and kids 12 and under free.
extra adults $ 5.00 ea. per car.or 13 and up $ 5.00 ea. extra per car.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 22 2009, 11:13 PM~13083067
> *just a reminder:
> 
> our car fee covers the Driver plus one;
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We will be there with a few bikes. Looking forward to this show.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for your support see you there.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13102451
> *We will be there with a few bikes. Looking forward to this show.
> *


thank you for the support. 


all clubs, riders, etc....plzzz help spread the word and make this show huge.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

grande car club from san jo will be there to support the show


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Feb 25 2009, 09:54 PM~13115061
> *grande car club from san jo will be there to support the show
> *



awesome...thanx for the support as well


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

I be there to look only :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

final flyer is almost done and ready to hand out. 

same style flier as last year. the folding one. 

outside of flyer









inside of flyer









only 8 weeks till show time.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Flyer looks goods


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:roflmao:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 28 2009, 10:04 PM~13142242
> *final flyer is almost done and ready to hand out.
> 
> same style flier as last year. the folding one.
> ...


Can`t wait! :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> Can`t wait! :biggrin:
> [/b]


should be printed and out within 10-11 days


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Feb 28 2009, 11:42 PM~13142459
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Flyer looks goods
> *



x2


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Cant wait 4 this show!!! 

ShaoOoOoO


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:roflmao: :cheesy:   :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

The Trophy's are ordered and will be here soon. These are custom made Trophy's. We have 140 trophy's for the show. Last year we had 80 trophy's. Best of show Trophy's : Best Car, Truck, Bike cycle, motorcycle, Bomb Car, Bomb Truck, Covt. 60 & Up, Covt. 50 & Below. Where going to have Most Members , Longest Distanced. Also Import Trucks, Car, Euro Car, SUV, MINI SUV, Harley's, Euro motorcycles, Primer Cars, Trucks, Bike-cycles 16, 20, 24&26, Trikes, Pedal Cars, Luxury Car 80, 90. Just a sample of what we have for Trophy's.   :thumbs up: :thumbs up:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 1 2009, 08:38 PM~13149055
> *should be printed and out within 10-11 days
> *


 hno: The anticipation! :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> hno: The anticipation! :biggrin:
> [/b]


its almost there. 

if u want to do ur reg now just save this pic. print it out and fill it out.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

should have them next friday.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Mar 4 2009, 07:52 PM~13184899
> *The Trophy's are ordered and will be here soon. These are custom made Trophy's. We have 140 trophy's for the show. Last year we had 80 trophy's. Best of show Trophy's : Best Car, Truck, Bike cycle, motorcycle, Bomb Car, Bomb Truck, Covt. 60 & Up, Covt. 50 & Below. Where going to have Most Members , Longest Distanced. Also Import Trucks, Car, Euro Car, SUV, MINI SUV, Harley's, Euro motorcycles, Primer Cars, Trucks, Bike-cycles 16, 20, 24&26, Trikes, Pedal Cars, Luxury Car 80, 90. Just a sample of what we have for Trophy's.      :thumbs up:  :thumbs up:
> *



Topdogs bike club will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 7 2009, 09:29 PM~13213664
> *Topdogs bike club will be there
> *


glad to hear it. thanx for supporting us


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

So far we have Butuka ( santana tunes) , MAK RAPPERS , the Blue Knight's band . We are working on more things.   :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

7 weeks till showtime!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 9 2009, 10:04 PM~13231820
> *7 weeks till showtime!!!! :biggrin:
> *


well childhood dreams will be in the house for the second yr in a row,. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for all your support. The flier's will be here Friday. I hope everyone Pre-register's by April 21, 09. Will help us out in a big way . Thanks for your help.   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We have flier's we will be pasting them out.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

6 weeks till show time :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :roflmao: still have vendor space left


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

things are coming into place. 

this show will be a big one. 

lets all pray the weather will be great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 19 2009, 09:36 PM~13333704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds interesting


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

6 weeks till showtime


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

UNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THEIR REPRESENTING SAN JO :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Mar 21 2009, 10:46 PM~13350894
> *UNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THEIR REPRESENTING SAN JO :thumbsup:
> *


love to hear it. thans for supporting our show.


----------



## Viejitos E.B (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Jan 19 2009, 05:38 PM~12751782
> *just wanted to start to get the word out about our annual Tennyson Car Show.
> 
> this will be our 6th annual car show at tennyson high school in hayward, ca.
> ...


Viejitos East Bay Will Be in Da House....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

:biggrin: Ruthie Skye will be there. SWEET!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 22 2009, 10:32 PM~13358769
> *:biggrin: Ruthie Skye will be there. SWEET!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos E.B+Mar 22 2009, 08:26 PM~13357964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love it. thank you both. just making this show even bigger n better


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 22 2009, 10:32 PM~13358769
> *:biggrin: Ruthie Skye will be there. SWEET!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 22 2009, 11:32 PM~13358769
> *:biggrin: Ruthie Skye will be there. SWEET!
> *


----------



## ltd_king (Dec 10, 2005)

REBIRTH and OLD SCHOOL TORTILLA FLATS will be there


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :roflmao: Ruthie will there pinup style . The kids will that style at the school


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ruthie Skye will be there in a pinup style. The kids will enjoy that.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ltd_king_@Mar 24 2009, 07:23 PM~13379854
> *REBIRTH and OLD SCHOOL TORTILLA FLATS will be there
> *


 loving all this support


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Mar 24 2009, 08:07 PM~13380488
> *Ruthie Skye will be there in a pinup style. The kids will enjoy that.
> *


here are samples from her at last years show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Eww..... That is sooooo last year! Lol I shall see what I have in store? :uh:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT for the kids


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WUSSUP SAMS FAMILY :wave: I AM HAVING AN EVENT IN DALY CITY AT THIS SPOT CALLED THE WEDGE, HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN STOP BY AND HAVE A DRINK ...... WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, DRINKS, LIVE MUSIC, PRIZES AND MUCH MORE !!!!*


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 25 2009, 10:09 AM~13385301
> *Eww..... That is sooooo last year! Lol I shall see what I have in store? :uh:
> *


yet another reason why this years show will be even bigger n better. lol


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

ruthie the pictures at the shoot came out sweet.   :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: we are gonna pre reg this week dont want miss out


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Mar 26 2009, 06:20 PM~13400306
> *ruthie the pictures at the shoot came out sweet.     :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


I have'nt seen them. :uh:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Mar 26 2009, 05:49 PM~13400571
> *:biggrin: we are gonna pre reg this week dont want miss out
> *


awesome.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

one month....aka......4 weeks till SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 22 2009, 10:32 PM~13358769
> *:biggrin: Ruthie Skye will be there. SWEET!
> *



I'll be first in line for my calender ;] take care see ya there ..

Bullet Proof Designs1 Photography / PICAZZO Entertainment will be the come visit our booth it would be an honor ;] ....


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

lowvintage5,Jan 25 2009, 02:51 PM~12809746]
heres the front cover of our flyer












:biggrin:  T T T


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 30 2009, 07:10 AM~13429867
> *lowvintage5,Jan 25 2009, 02:51 PM~12809746]
> heres the front cover of our flyer
> 
> ...


I love the way the flyers came out. Fancy!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 28 2009, 03:05 PM~13417537
> *I'll be first in line for my calender ;] take care see ya there ..
> 
> Bullet Proof Designs1 Photography / PICAZZO Entertainment will be the come visit our booth it would be an honor ;] ....
> *


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 30 2009, 07:10 AM~13429867
> *lowvintage5,Jan 25 2009, 02:51 PM~12809746]
> heres the front cover of our flyer
> 
> ...


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 30 2009, 08:14 AM~13431042
> *I love the way the flyers came out. Fancy!!!!!
> *


well thank you. 
im glad everyone likes my design. 










and thank you to all our sponsors!


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 1 2009, 08:52 AM~13453488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will this truck or raffle be making its way to our car show in 4 weeks?


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

WHATS UP RAIDER, HAVE AN ANSWER FOR US LET US KNOW.  :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just received the trophy's looking good.  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5+Apr 1 2009, 09:15 PM~13460544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

so whats the deal? lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

WE WILL BE HAVING KALILAZ HIP HOP AND RAP ARTIST ALSO MAK RAP ARTIST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH BUTUKA SANTANA TUNES


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

KALIZAY HIHOP ARTIST WILL BE IN HOUSE. MYSPACE/KALIZAY CHECK IT OUT  :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

whats the last day for pre-reg?? is there a pre-reg??


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

4/21/09


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

4/21/09


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Apr 4 2009, 06:13 PM~13484931
> *whats the last day for pre-reg?? is there a pre-reg??
> *


loving the support


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

3 weeks till showtime


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

and thank you to all our sponsors!








[/quote]


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> and thank you to all our sponsors!


[/quote]
ttt for my brothers of lv


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks guy's hope you and your mom are doing good . See you at the show   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13381508
> *here are samples from her at last years show
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: Maika'i Wahine Ruthie see you at the show!


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

just sent in


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

just sent in our pre reg today see u guys in a cuple of weeks :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

ttt for my brothers of lv
[/quote]

cant wait to see you guys at the show. tell your mom i send my love


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Apr 6 2009, 06:19 PM~13501289
> *just sent in our pre reg today see u guys in a cuple of weeks :biggrin:
> *



thank you for the support


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE! LAST YEAR WAS GREAT!


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

i will be there with the charger again, gotta support the club that got all my customization started


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA !*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt9_@Apr 6 2009, 10:27 PM~13503046
> *i will be there with the charger again, gotta support the club that got all my customization started
> *


Jess ... what's going on ... your on layitlow now :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch+Apr 6 2009, 07:48 PM~13502331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you all for the support. 
this will be a Big and Bad Ass show


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

FO SHO !


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 7 2009, 09:28 AM~13505920
> *ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA !
> *


Holla! :thumbsup: Sup Paulie good to see you and your beautiful family at Dukes/Lux BBQ Homie see you folks soon.....  Braddah Joe


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 7 2009, 01:14 PM~13508152
> *Jess ... what's going on ... your on layitlow now  :thumbsup:
> *


i signed up like 8 months ago but never posted, but im bring me and another car out..... wanna bring some of my other partners out to these events. using my company to get more guys to back me.....


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

damn that was a big photo...........my bad, but i got to defend my trophy from last year


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

UCE ALAMEDA WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by srt9+Apr 7 2009, 06:19 PM~13512023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to know the UCE C.C. will be represented 
thank you


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

It's almost that time. TTT


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 8 2009, 09:06 AM~13516701
> *It's almost that time. TTT
> *


What's up ms. Ruthie? :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 8 2009, 09:37 AM~13517008
> *What's up ms. Ruthie?  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Harold, how is it going?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 7 2009, 05:09 PM~13510695
> *Holla! :thumbsup: Sup Paulie good to see you and your beautiful family at Dukes/Lux BBQ Homie see you folks soon.....  Braddah Joe
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TOO JOE !
i'll see you again this weekend i hope bro !


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 8 2009, 10:51 AM~13517750
> *Hey Harold, how is it going?
> *


It is going good just working. How have you been?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 8 2009, 11:15 AM~13517909
> *It is going good just working. How have you been?
> *


Besides the whole recession. Great! :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 8 2009, 08:06 AM~13516701
> *It's almost that time. TTT
> *


hope you are doing well Ruthie. 
i gotta make sure u take pics with all the Low V low-lows this year. :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 8 2009, 09:06 AM~13516701
> *It's almost that time. TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_lethal lows will be in da house _


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Keep it at the top!


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 9 2009, 03:32 PM~13530553
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


T
T
T
For the Tennyson High Lancers :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Apr 9 2009, 07:02 AM~13526714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the extra support!


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_MY GURL WENT TO TENNYSON WHEN I TOLD HER WE WAS ROLLIN THATS THE FIRST THING SHE BUSTED IT OUT WIT "GO LANCERS" I ASKED HER IF SHE ROAD TO SCHOOL ON A STAGE COACH WAY BACK THEN AND SHE PUNCHED ME IN THE STOMACK _</span>


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 9 2009, 09:16 PM~13534973
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>MY GURL WENT TO TENNYSON  WHEN I TOLD HER WE WAS ROLLIN  THATS THE FIRST THING SHE BUSTED IT OUT WIT  "GO LANCERS"  I ASKED HER IF SHE ROAD TO SCHOOL ON A STAGE COACH WAY BACK THEN  AND SHE PUNCHED ME IN THE STOMACK </span>
> *


LOL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

see ya there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 9 2009, 10:16 PM~13534973
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>MY GURL WENT TO TENNYSON  WHEN I TOLD HER WE WAS ROLLIN  THATS THE FIRST THING SHE BUSTED IT OUT WIT  "GO LANCERS"  I ASKED HER IF SHE ROAD TO SCHOOL ON A STAGE COACH WAY BACK THEN  AND SHE PUNCHED ME IN THE STOMACK </span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

cant wait for the show........... almost showtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





atomiC

dta customz


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

will there be a model car show


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL B THERE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

we have no one to run the model show so there won't be a model show. Sorry maybe next time if we get somebody.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Mike ( DJ CHOLO ) We have a DJ. Thanks for getting in touch with us are DJ also sells CD'S. Thanks again Mike ( DJ CHOLO )


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

2 weeks till showtime


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos E.B (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 11 2009, 11:14 PM~13551082
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Vern, just wondering if you are you going to have a original 30's class and a under constructionn class in your Tennyson show....Thanks


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

we are going to have 40 and below original. If we have enough for a catergory which is three or more . Thanks


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13381508
> *here are samples from her at last years show
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN RUTHIE LOOKING GOOD  *


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 12 2009, 04:14 PM~13555619
> *DAMN RUTHIE LOOKING GOOD
> *


she is simply gorgeous


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 12 2009, 10:03 PM~13558129
> *she is simply gorgeous
> *


 :worship:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Almost time, can't wait to see all the rides.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

JUST TALKED TO MY BROTHAS AND EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Supreme Familia722 (Apr 14, 2009)

Cant wait for this show...


I need a Booth..

Got them Nor Cal Oldies Vol 1-6 that everyone loves


722


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

eh vern...did you geta response form any radio stations about a public service announcement about the car show - lmk - one love - BIG RASTA


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: what up vern looking forward for next weekend show and meeting the low vintage family GRANDE C.C.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 14 2009, 08:24 AM~13571722
> *JUST TALKED TO MY BROTHAS AND EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL IN THE HOUSE
> *


glad to hear it. thank you for supporting us


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Almost time. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 14 2009, 09:39 PM~13579135
> *glad to hear it. thank you for supporting us
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

eh vern - big rasta...i got your message yesterday, i'm glad i can help out the homies. i'm leaving you a message as we speak. ONE OVE - BIG RASTA


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 15 2009, 08:48 AM~13582558
> *Almost time. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 15 2009, 03:01 PM~13585925
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Apr 10 2009, 09:37 PM~13543667
> *LUXURIOUS WILL B THERE
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 15 2009, 07:48 AM~13582558
> *Almost time. :biggrin:
> *


almost time for you to grace our show with your presence. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Good Morning ,
Im not going to be able to attend the show. I know i'm going to miss out on a good show. TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 16 2009, 10:35 AM~13594385
> *Good Morning ,
> Im not going to be able to attend the show. I know i'm going to miss out on a good show. TTT
> *


  
why not, i was only going to the show to see you :uh:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Here is the line up . At 10: 00 am the Blue Knight's at 11:00 am Jose Santana will rap at 12:00 pm will have kalizay rap at 1:00 pm will have MAK will rap and at 2:30 will be BATUKA the tribute band to santana music.   :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 16 2009, 10:35 AM~13594385
> *Good Morning ,
> Im not going to be able to attend the show. I know i'm going to miss out on a good show. TTT
> *


Dam Ruthie that sucks! Wanted to get a pix of you with the car  Hope all is ok though! See you at Socios Show! One Love


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

just wondering if any clubs and solo riders down to caravan to the show from san jose like back in the old days :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: any clubs and solo riders down to caravan to the show from san jose


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 16 2009, 09:35 AM~13594385
> *Good Morning ,
> Im not going to be able to attend the show. I know i'm going to miss out on a good show. TTT
> *


now our show just lost some of its spice.  
i hope things are ok.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 16 2009, 10:35 AM~13594385
> *Good Morning ,
> Im not going to be able to attend the show. I know i'm going to miss out on a good show. TTT
> *


Same here getting ready for san benardino :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

1 week left the rides will be ready :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 16 2009, 10:35 AM~13594385
> *Good Morning ,
> Im not going to be able to attend the show. I know i'm going to miss out on a good show. TTT
> *


Let me know if you need a ride from Sac.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Augh guys, your making me feel bad . The show is going to be off the hook (just like last years).. I can feel it in my bones!  I actually have something planed with Streetlow. I hope to see everyone at the Socios show... No excuses about the ride or the wifey!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'M SORRY I'M GOING TO MISS A GREAT :angry: :angry: BUT OTHER SOCIOS MEMBERS WILL BE THERE  GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOW


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 07:51 PM~13588899
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats funny because Streetlow is going to be there too. So is Impala's mag. There is going to plenty of coverage and good Music and Dancersand Hop and Benny B'S BBQ :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 16 2009, 10:35 AM~13594385
> *Good Morning ,
> Im not going to be able to attend the show. I know i'm going to miss out on a good show. TTT
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


We all going to miss you Ruthie! Specially MEeEH!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 17 2009, 04:10 PM~13609418
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> We all going to miss you Ruthie! Specially MEeEH!
> 
> ...


she is one hot mama :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 17 2009, 05:17 PM~13609465
> *she is one hot mama :biggrin:
> *




:worship: :yessad:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 17 2009, 08:41 AM~13604840
> *Augh guys, your making me feel bad . The show is going to be off the hook (just like last years).. I can feel it in my bones!  I actually have something planed with Streetlow. I hope to see everyone at the Socios show... No excuses about the ride or the wifey!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2009, 10:20 AM~13605155
> *I'M SORRY I'M GOING TO MISS A GREAT  :angry:  :angry:  BUT OTHER SOCIOS MEMBERS WILL BE THERE    GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOW
> *



what no raider at a show!!!!!!!!!!!



hope all is well raider.


atomic


----------



## ccampos (Apr 17, 2009)

How did you get your flyer on the site.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

For the hop : single pump lockup is 32-36. double pump lockup is 36-40. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Apr 17 2009, 07:41 AM~13604840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Raider will be missed as well.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

1 week, well more like 6 days TILL SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 17 2009, 03:03 PM~13608787
> *Thats funny because Streetlow is going to be there too. So is Impala's mag.  There is going to plenty of coverage and good Music and Dancersand Hop and Benny B'S BBQ :thumbsup:
> *


Thank everyone for backing, covering, and supporting our show. without friends and people like all of you out there, there would be no show.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

We will be collecting pre-registered up until friday 4-24-09 1:00pm afternoon. So we have room for 300 cars ,trucks, motorcycles. There will be goody bags for the first 300. Hope you can get your pre-register as soon as possilbe. Thanks See you there  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

help spread the word and bring the families.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Stretlow will be having a booth and will have the new issue for sale.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97+Apr 18 2009, 09:30 AM~13614366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gracias I hope u guys have a great turn out, is a great show  


I was asked to help out on a local show, so I need to support our local car club that is throwing a show. we have no local show in Salinas or Monterey this year :angry:  so I need 2 support this local club 4 stepping up 2 da plate  much love to LOW VINTAGE!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 19 2009, 10:32 PM~13627184
> *thanks homie
> gracias I hope u guys have a great turn out, is a great show
> I was asked to help out on a local show, so I need to support our local car club that is throwing a show. we have no local show in Salinas or Monterey this year  :angry:    so I need 2 support this local club 4 stepping up 2 da plate   much love to LOW VINTAGE!
> *



JESSE WE ARE GOING TO MISS YOU!


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks El RAIDER WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR. GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW.  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch+Apr 20 2009, 12:02 AM~13627733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Vern I know your show is going to off da hook :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

I JUST SAW ON THE WEATHER CHANNEL; FRIDAY-CLOUDY, SATURDAY-SHOWERS


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Apr 20 2009, 04:51 PM~13634201
> *I JUST SAW ON THE WEATHER CHANNEL; FRIDAY-CLOUDY, SATURDAY-SHOWERS
> *


Not good for a car with no wipers! Lets pray they are wrong!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

just checked the weather forecast for the weekend. we are still 5 days away so it will change but we are looking at a 40% chance of showers. 

just a reminder this show is a go rain or shine.

so for all the homies get your ladies looking real hot for the next the week, someone tell ruthie, and lets turn up the heat to burn off all them clouds. lol :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: x2 hope the weather stays clear


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

i will be there rain or shine....thats why they make pop up tents


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

weather looks good :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

IS THE GYM GOING TO BE OPEN FOR THE BIKES PLUS ELECTRICITY. RAIN OR SHINE I'LL BE THERE CARS OR BIKES. THE GRANDKIDS BEEN WANTING TO SHOW THEIR BIKES.


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by srt9_@Apr 20 2009, 09:42 PM~13638890
> *i will be there rain or shine....thats why they make pop up tents
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 21 2009, 11:58 AM~13643149
> *IS THE GYM GOING TO BE OPEN FOR THE BIKES PLUS ELECTRICITY. RAIN OR SHINE I'LL BE THERE CARS OR BIKES. THE GRANDKIDS BEEN WANTING TO SHOW THEIR BIKES.
> *


X2 We will be there in the gym like that one year when it rained. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt9_@Apr 20 2009, 10:42 PM~13638890
> *i will be there rain or shine....thats why they make pop up tents
> *


X4


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

What's up Vern :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

WHAT'S UP Harold see you at show . The bikcycles are in the GYM LIKE ALWAY'S.   :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2009, 02:04 PM~13644418
> *X2 We will be there in the gym like that one year when it rained.  :biggrin:
> *



x3 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 21 2009, 02:59 PM~13645077
> *WHAT'S UP Harold see you at show .    The bikcycles are in the GYM LIKE ALWAY'S.     :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2009, 03:10 PM~13645228
> *
> *



I know you and Miket are rep SOCIOS at this show


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Apr 20 2009, 04:51 PM~13634201
> *I JUST SAW ON THE WEATHER CHANNEL; FRIDAY-CLOUDY, SATURDAY-SHOWERS
> *


Just did a check on weather.com.... WE ARE ALL CLEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Apr 21 2009, 05:13 PM~13647183
> *Just did a check on weather.com.... WE ARE ALL CLEAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


gotta love it


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

> Just did a check on weather.com.... WE ARE ALL CLEAR!!! :biggrin:
> I JUST SAW IT ON THE CHANNEL 5 NEWS, THEY BETTER BE RIGHT ABOUT SATURDAY.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

I justed check the weather it's going to be sunny not going to rain until next week around wed.the 29th  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

All the way from Seattle wish I was back in the Neighborhood to see this. Please post pics ASAP.I used to Live in Hayward years ago.


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: few more days to go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 21 2009, 03:22 PM~13645383
> *I know you and Miket are rep SOCIOS at this show
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

the weather looks to be in the 70's. :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_lethal lows will be in the house coming 100 well at least coming 15 rides deep or maybe 7 or probably 3 but we will be there lol _


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 21 2009, 11:11 PM~13650414
> *the weather looks to be in the 70's.  :biggrin:
> *



 


thats kool weather, today we had 98 over here so 70's is k o o l



atomic


Dta customZ


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_here comes lethal _


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Apr 21 2009, 06:13 PM~13647183
> *Just did a check on weather.com.... WE ARE ALL CLEAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yes Sir checked three different 7 day outlooks! "It's official like a referee with a whistle" Shine'm up fellahz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Wire Wheel King will be in the house!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2009, 08:40 AM~13653373
> *here comes lethal
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 22 2009, 03:36 PM~13658868
> *Wire Wheel King will be in the house!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

can anyone tell me what time is roll in time?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 22 2009, 10:33 PM~13662363
> *can anyone tell me  what time is roll in time?
> *


last year i want to say they had people there around 6am bro.



TTT


atomic

dta customz


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 22 2009, 08:33 PM~13662363
> *can anyone tell me  what time is roll in time?
> *


roll in time is around 7:30, but for sure by 8


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES WILL BE THERE *


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 22 2009, 10:02 PM~13663365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good to hear it. 
thanx for supporting our show


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

CAR HOP AT 12:00PM. PLEASE ON TIME THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN THIS MATTER  :thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 22 2009, 04:28 PM~13658781
> *Yes Sir checked three different 7 day outlooks! "It's official like a referee with a whistle" Shine'm up fellahz!!! :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the time for roll in. and by the way im a female. the founder and president of just rollin c.c. my name is pam :} see u there


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gvern54_@Apr 23 2009, 07:13 AM~13665300
> *CAR HOP AT 12:00PM.   PLEASE ON TIME  THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN THIS MATTER   :thumbsup:
> *


i think vern wanted to say "PLEASE BE ON TIME" LOL

so for all the badass hoppers and switchmen or switchwomen remember the hop starts at 12, or to make sure u r on time 9 so u can work in the 3 hour rule. the fact that us mexicans are always 3 hours late to everything. :biggrin: 

Car Hop: 12 Noon


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 23 2009, 07:15 PM~13671548
> *i think vern wanted to say "PLEASE BE ON TIME" LOL
> 
> so for all the badass hoppers and swtichmen remember the hop starts at 12, or to make sure u r on time 9 so u can work in the 3 hour rule. the fact that us mexicans are always 3 hours late to everything.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 23 2009, 07:15 PM~13671548
> *i think vern wanted to say "PLEASE BE ON TIME" LOL
> 
> so for all the badass hoppers and swtichmen remember the hop starts at 12, or to make sure u r on time 9 so u can work in the 3 hour rule. the fact that us mexicans are always 3 hours late to everything.  :biggrin:
> ...


no puras mentiras we are never late lo que pasa que todos los demas llagan muy temprano :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

im ready........ is it saturday yet


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Apr 23 2009, 06:51 PM~13671989
> *no puras mentiras we are never late  lo que pasa que todos los demas llagan muy temprano :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

How do you get there from SACRAMENTO


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Apr 23 2009, 08:19 PM~13673122
> *How do you get there from SACRAMENTO
> *


just follow us we leaving stockton at 6:30 meeting up at food 4 less on I-5 DOWNEY EXIT


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Apr 23 2009, 08:19 PM~13673122
> *How do you get there from SACRAMENTO
> *


go to mapquest.com 
and type in the schools address:

Tennyson High School
27035 Whitman St. 
Hayward, Ca. 94544


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hope to be their


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hope you make it Twotonz  :thumbsup:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

CHICANO LEGACY c.c. FRISCO & EASTBAY chptrs will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

man this rain suks!!!! hopefully it dont rain tomarrow


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

good luck on the show







guys our boys are going out there for the support


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

The rain will be gone by showtime.

23 hrs till showtime! 
Gotta love it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Supreme Familia722 (Apr 14, 2009)

17 HRS Til Move in


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 24 2009, 12:03 PM~13677918
> *The rain will be gone by showtime.
> 
> 23 hrs till showtime!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 02:56 AM~13675003
> *hope to be their
> *


i hope u go 2 homeboy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gvern54+Apr 24 2009, 05:38 AM~13675553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you their Carlos


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

2 Members: lesstime, Cadillac Heaven 
sup bro how it be


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 02:56 AM~13675003
> *hope to be their
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 24 2009, 09:22 AM~13676897
> *man this rain suks!!!! hopefully it dont rain tomarrow
> *


 :uh: wut rain :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

should be a good day!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 24 2009, 06:39 PM~13682383
> *should be a good day!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Bullet Proof Designs1 Photography / PICAZZO Entertainment will be there stop by our booth ..


Come by the booth and help support our models buy there pics and we are helping to raise money for breast cancer research my cousins wife has breast cancer and we need to help raise money to find a cure .....*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Just finished cleaning up the caddy and loading the burban . Can't wait for this one!!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

low v is ready to host one hell of a show.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

15.5 hrs till showtime!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 24 2009, 07:49 PM~13682446
> *Bullet Proof Designs1 Photography / PICAZZO Entertainment will be there stop by  our booth ..
> Come by the booth and help support our models buy there pics and we are helping to raise money for breast cancer research my cousins wife has breast cancer and we need to help raise money to find a cure .....
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

11.5 hours till showtime


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 24 2009, 10:32 PM~13683822
> *11.5 hours till showtime
> *


 :0 You need to go to sleep already! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2009, 09:36 PM~13683851
> *:0 You need to go to sleep already! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, still getting things ready for the show. besides who needs sleep anyways? its overrated :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 24 2009, 10:42 PM~13683886
> *lol, still getting things ready for the show. besides who needs sleep anyways? its overrated  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 24 2009, 08:06 PM~13682583
> *Just finished cleaning up the caddy and loading the burban . Can't wait for this one!!!!
> *


Lets Ride Already! Been Ready Uso!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

its 5am...............


its show time now


c u in a few hrs 



hope every1 has a safe drive to the show.


atomic

dta customz


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

getting ready to leavw tracy. see everyone in a few hours :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 25 2009, 06:27 AM~13685050
> *I THINK WE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

I CANT WAIT LET IT BE A GOOD SHOW COMMING FROM MODESTO BUT IT SUCKS THAT MY CAR IS STILL ACTING UP :uh: BUT THERE WILL BE OTHER SHOWS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im gettin ready to head out....see you guys their


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SPENCA BROTHAS WE COULDNT ALL MAKE IT OUT THERE DO TO WORK AND LAST MINUTE SHIT. BUT HOPE THE BEST FOR YOUR SHOW.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hell of a good show today always a pleasure seein everyone from low vintage and all the other clubs as well


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Low Vintage Great Job!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

JUST GOT BACK 'AN HAVE 2 SAY IT WAS WELL WORTH THE DRIVE FROM MODESTO 
:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just got back. Good show and great weather. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanx LOW VINTAGEc.c. for having us, We had lots of fun, seeya next year!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

looks like the show was great congrads Low Vintage on a great show.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

good show had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats on a good show!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*<span style=\'colorrange\'>Does anyone have anymore pics*</span>


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

on behalf of my club

id like to thank everyone and every club for coming out and supporting our show. we sure filled that spot this year. 

it was a good day for a great show. 

ill be putting up pics soon


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 25 2009, 09:06 PM~13689731
> *on behalf of my club
> 
> id like to thank everyone and every club for coming out and supporting our show. we sure filled that spot this year.
> ...


GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 25 2009, 09:06 PM~13689731
> *on behalf of my club
> 
> id like to thank everyone and every club for coming out and supporting our show. we sure filled that spot this year.
> ...


T
T
T
For the Tennyson HS Kids! Great job Low Vintage CC!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

This is a good show and im glad to have seen it as packed as it was.....good show guys and ill be their next year also


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

PICS FROM THE CAR HOP


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

MORE HOP PICS


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

more pics 2morrow. im dead tired


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup rolo made it home safe cool good show L.V. cant wait til next year the kids loved it


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ill post my pics tomorow


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

man wish i could have made it out there, work called and had to go  good turn out brothas


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 25 2009, 10:08 PM~13690436
> *more pics 2morrow. im dead tired
> *


CONGRATS NOW GO GET SOME SLEEP!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 25 2009, 10:04 PM~13690405
> *MORE HOP PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

GREAT SHOW MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE CLUBS THANKS LOW VINTAGE FOR PUTTING IT TOGETHER  :biggrin: :cheesy:  



















































ILL POST MORE PICKS SUNDAY


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

NOR CAL DUKES HAD A GREAT TIME. THANKS LOW VINTAGE SEE YOU AT STREETLOW SHOW.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Apr 25 2009, 10:57 PM~13690919
> *GREAT SHOW MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE CLUBS THANKS LOW VINTAGE FOR PUTTING IT TOGETHER   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 25 2009, 10:44 PM~13690782
> *ill post my pics tomorow
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 25 2009, 10:04 PM~13690405
> *MORE HOP PICS
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pix Uso!


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

MORE PICS


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

Had a good time at the show.even better when i won the spokes.thanks for putting it down .GRANDE C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :h5: ON A GREAT SHOW!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

On behalf of AZTECAS C.C. thanks for a great show guys, see you guys next year!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Dee (2nd place) - Jim (1st place) - Carlos (1st place) - Ritch (2nd Place) :thumbsup: 








:thumbsup:


----------



## maldonados650rep (Mar 31, 2009)

good show :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

I like to thank all the car clubs that came out to support are cause that help the music department every year. They where invited to Washington DC to play and also Japan that they where invited to play this money helps them to pay part of there flights . But every little bit helps. On behalf of Low Vintage Family Car Club we Thank you very much and if it wasn't for us Low Riders showing that we help the towns we live in and are part of these towns we will keep showing them by having good shows. THANK'S AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUB'S FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice pics.
What happened to the 4 door's rear tire? The car is looking good black.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

some of Low V


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

a few more pics

















































































IT YOUD LIKE TO SEE MORE.
CHECK THEM OUT AT THE LOW VINTAGE MYSPACE PAGE

MYSPACE.COM/LOWVINTAGE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 26 2009, 04:36 PM~13695055
> *a few more pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

great show...again




































































































http://i42.tinypic.com/r9fosn.jpg[/IMG

[img]http://i43.tinypic.com/2qimfyc.jpg


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

here are a few more pics from me


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

man the show looked great... i wish i could of made it.. i came down with a damn flu.... congrats on the kick ass show fellas


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

awesome pictures

gad we had such a big turn out to produce such great pictures


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Apr 26 2009, 09:49 AM~13692435
> *MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


i think tim forgot to take off some painters tape lol


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 26 2009, 06:56 PM~13696307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW hav`nt seen this one in a while.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

LOTS of nice bikes!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 26 2009, 06:06 PM~13696413
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics rich :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 26 2009, 09:45 PM~13698428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD Doug!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 26 2009, 09:47 PM~13698450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS TRUCK!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 26 2009, 08:52 PM~13698515
> *nice pics rich :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Rolo ...its was good to finally meet you in person


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 26 2009, 09:21 PM~13698816
> *thanks Rolo ...its was good to finally meet you in person
> *



SAME HERE BRO... WE WILL KICK BACK AGAIN SOON


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 26 2009, 09:23 PM~13698848
> *SAME HERE BRO... WE WILL KICK BACK AGAIN SOON
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 26 2009, 10:45 PM~13698428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that mutha fukr is bad assss!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I got more but its late ....will post more tomarrow night


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 26 2009, 09:42 PM~13698374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flix Uso! Would love to see that Imp on black reverse laced spokes with 2 5/8 inch WW tires :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 27 2009, 07:22 AM~13701294
> *Nice flix Uso! Would love to see that Imp on black reverse laced spokes with 2 5/8 inch WW tires :biggrin:
> *


NAH PINNERS 1/2 WW'S :cheesy:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for everything Low Vintage, had a great time :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CONGRATS LOW VINTAGE FOR A GREAT SHOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT .....THANKS FOR THE GREAT SHOW LOW VINTAGE ...HAD GREAT TIME AND THANKS FOR ALL THE RAFFLE PRIZES I WON 3


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT .....THANKS FOR THE GREAT SHOW LOW VINTAGE ...HAD GREAT TIME AND THANKS FOR ALL THE RAFFLE PRIZES I WON (3)


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 26 2009, 07:56 PM~13696307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THIS CARLOS LIMA PAINTJOB FROM WAY BACK IN THE DAY.... :0


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

it was a good show........................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

MORE CARS FROM THE SHOW...................


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 27 2009, 11:57 AM~13704322
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !
> *



you guys and girls were looking good out there..... It is alwayz a pleasure to kick it with you brother


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

GREAT SHOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

jenn tearin it up :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 26 2009, 06:56 PM~13696307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm.i remember this car...nice 2 c its still around


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 27 2009, 04:54 PM~13706865
> *dammm.i remember this car...nice 2 c its still around
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 27 2009, 03:54 PM~13706307
> *jenn tearin it up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

BEST OF SHOW hawaiian punch :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

love to see so many pics, and read so many good reviews of our show. 
thank you all


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 27 2009, 07:39 PM~13710053
> *love to see so many pics, and read so many good reviews of our show.
> thank you all
> *



show had a great turn out :thumbsup: i just think next year you guys really need to get better judges  alot of cars weren't even judged.. but over all good show i had a lot of fun :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: E.C. ROLO 62~63, mikescustoms, Nite Life East Bay, ltd_king



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: where was your car huh?????????????????? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i was likin how this car was hittin! :thumbsup: hop shop!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

nice pics everyone! rich really had the show covered


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 27 2009, 06:29 PM~13707838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Triple H!!!!


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

As past years before another great show thanks from The Familia De Garcia Rollerz Only.


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 27 2009, 11:16 PM~13712231
> *congrats Triple H!!!!
> *


Thanks Johnny :biggrin: How you been?
:wave:


----------



## GRANDE CAR CLUB (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## GRANDE CAR CLUB (Mar 17, 2009)

THANKS ON BEHALF OF GRANDE C.C.


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

THANK YOU GRANDE CAR CLUB FOR YOUR SUPPORT SEE YOU NEXT YEAR LOW VINTAGE FAMILY CAR CLUB


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 28 2009, 08:12 AM~13714024
> *Thanks Johnny :biggrin: How you been?
> :wave:
> *


Eh Brah nice meeting you out there Sat. Got some nice pic of your car for my collection! .....Braddah Joe


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 27 2009, 09:40 PM~13711828
> *nice pics everyone! rich really had the show covered
> *


you know ....gotta get back into it .......was M.I.A. for a year :cheesy:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 28 2009, 05:23 PM~13719880
> *Eh Brah nice meeting you out there Sat. Got some nice pic of your car for my collection! .....Braddah Joe
> *


Brah it was nice meeting you to, what show you like go to next? Maybe Da Kine Fresno, but i think i have to go work. Take care Braddah Joe :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_wasup locs dam i just look threw all the pics and nobody must have liked our rides cus i didnt see one of our cars in there _


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 28 2009, 08:12 AM~13714024
> *Thanks Johnny :biggrin: How you been?
> :wave:
> *


Been busy with the FAM! The 63 been looking nice.


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 29 2009, 10:40 AM~13729292
> *Been busy with the FAM!  The 63 been looking nice.
> *


Thanks Bro  What show are yoou going to make this year :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 29 2009, 07:21 AM~13726898
> *Brah it was nice meeting you to, what show you like go to next? Maybe Da Kine Fresno, but i think i have to go work. Take care Braddah Joe :biggrin:
> *


We got Socio's and Watsonville next month then San Berdo June we kick it talk story soon yah? I'm sure we see you soon Brah Much Aloha to you and da Ohana!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 29 2009, 11:51 AM~13730129
> *Thanks Bro  What show are yoou going to make this year :biggrin:
> *


I'm not sure yet.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 27 2009, 01:13 PM~13704491
> *you guys and girls were looking good out there..... It is alwayz a pleasure to kick it with you brother
> *


thanks bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 29 2009, 05:13 PM~13733544
> *We got Socio's and Watsonville next month then San Berdo June we kick it talk story soon yah? I'm sure we see you soon Brah Much Aloha to you and da Ohana!
> *


fo sho brudda joe !


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 30 2009, 12:27 AM~13739362
> *I'm not sure yet.
> *


How bout this one? :biggrin:


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

So my carnal bought 2 raffle tickets and won 2hrs art work courtesy of da big L.V.
here it is


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 11 2009, 08:11 AM~13850520
> *So my carnal bout 2 raffle tickets and won 2hrs art work courtesy of da big L.V.
> here it is
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 11 2009, 07:11 AM~13850520
> *So my carnal bought 2 raffle tickets and won 2hrs art work courtesy of da big L.V.
> here it is
> 
> ...


awesome ink


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 11 2009, 08:11 AM~13850520
> *So my carnal bought 2 raffle tickets and won 2hrs art work courtesy of da big L.V.
> here it is
> 
> ...


NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 11 2009, 09:21 AM~13851105
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@May 11 2009, 10:25 PM~13859142
> *awesome ink
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 04:46 AM~13860461
> *NICE WORK  :thumbsup:
> *



He went to the shop @ 5:00pm & came out 2:00am  :biggrin:


----------

